# Sheep Poop



## Carol K (May 10, 2002)

Someone had to lower the tone!
So, sometimes I see poop that is single berries and nicely spread. Sometimes I see it all stuck together like a big dog poop.
I'm generally happy with either, but is one more correct than the other? Just how is it meant to look.
Don't tell me you never wondered about it, I know you did! hehe

Carol


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

The quicker the feed is digested and the more complete digested, and the hight moisture content of the feed the more moisture in the manure. The longer it stays in the intestines the more water is resorbed through the gut wall. Lush spring grass high in protein and low in nondigestible ligin will produce more liquid stools( clumped together or even the consistance of cake batter). Not as digestible, dryer feed will produce pellets.
Kind of like people, what you eat has an effect on what you leave. Remember that super hot salsa last week?


----------



## Carol K (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Bruce, that makes sense, thanks for the explanation.

Carol


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

Our hogs prefer the single berries.


----------



## Carol K (May 10, 2002)

gag me. I can't stand to watch other animals eat others poop, my gag reflex is not good I guess. My dog... love him dearly but it's almost like he is never fed when you see him at the cow or sheep poop. YUK.

Carol


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Somehow, I just knew I would get a good laugh when I looked into this thread! LOL Thank you so much, as I really needed it. Carol K, I know what you mean! One of our hounds will not only each someone else's poop, she will eat her own. And of course she wants to like your face if you get too close to her! I think she does that just to get the taste out of her mouth!!!!


----------



## Carol K (May 10, 2002)

LOL Glad she's your dog and not mine !! I really wonder why we love our dogs so much??

Carol K


----------

